# Gorilla Stage One Lift kit



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

I ordered a stage one lift for my brute force and im wondering if it will lift it as much as a bracket kit... I just wanted to try something different... If anyone knos anything about them please give me ur opinion.. Thanks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The one I seen on Superbogger750's Orange Brute was nice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think you will get that much lift. They are just spring spacers, really all you'r doing is taking sag out of the springs, by stiffening them up. Would be about the same as just adding the HL springs. I would think. You might see 1" or so more GC. 

Remember your shocks are only going to be as long as they can be. So putting something under the spring is only going to stratch them to their limit & stiffen the spring since it will be compressed all the time now essentially.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I would get a bracket lift with some HL springs or some 05 Brute springs. The 05 springs would definitely be cheaper for sure!! That's what I had on mine and just had them powdercoated to match. I think I gave $40 bucks shipped for my 05 springs and another $20 to have them powdercoated. Definitely made a difference on the front end especially when I had the 4" lift.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> The one I seen on Superbogger750's Orange Brute was nice.


 I bought a Stage 1 Gorilla lift from Toby, but never installed it. Sold it later...might have been the same one..lol


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

it dosent give excatly 2 inches but on my 05 it got about 1.5 inches.


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks guys.. Im probably go with a bracket lift instead..


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I really liked the Xtreme lift. Super easy to install and I never had any issues with it at all!


----------

